# My trip to Bangkok, Thailand!!!



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

welcome to Bangkok 
that 's all right that Bangkok has many thing to see.
even I have lived here for 4 years. but i haven't discovered all part of Bangkok yet. i will show my Bangkok photos in new thread to share with you too.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ thankyou! I will have more photos up soon!


----------



## Olabil (Sep 29, 2009)

travelworld123 said:


> Random street on the way. Anyone know where this is?


Think this is Petchaburi Road



> Not sure where this is


This is Si Ayutthaya Road just on the corner of Dusit Zoo.



> Very green area of Bangkok. Also have no idea where this is either. There are a lot of these old wooden stilt house
> looking thigs. anyone know what these are and where this is?
> 
> 
> ...


This is old Teak houses. I think there used to be a lot of them in Bangkok before, but they had to give way for newer development. There is still a lot of them on the countryside and in some parts of Bangkok like the Thonburi district. This picture is taken around Makkasan. Probably around the intersection of Phetchaburi Road and Sukhumvit Soi 3.



> Near Siam Paragon - not sure what I'm looking at here


This is a small mall called Digital Gateway. It`s quite new and as you probably can tell by the name, has a lot of stores with digital stuff.

It`s true that you need a long time to explore Bangkok. I`ve stayed here together for almost a year, but still feel like I`m experiencing something new every day. The reason why I know these places is because they are around the area where I used to live.

Bangkok has a very special road system that consists of some large roads (Thanon), and from these roads there is a network of small streets (soi) that is usually dead ends. A good way to experience life of Bangkokians is to venture into these small sois (I`m not talking about the sois of Sukhumvit Road which are all newly developed). I also recommend Khao San Road at night to see the busy backpacker road. Here you can get everything, and it`s still quite cheap. The area around Sukhumvit 55 (Thong Lo) and Sukhumvit 63 (Ekkamai) is a popular bar district for upper-class Thais and is also worth a visit. Chatuchak Weekend Market is a must if you are here on a weekend and Red Sky Bar is the best sky bar in Bangkok.

Thanks for good pictures!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ wow, thanks for all the place names!! 

I guess the teak houses there are probably similar to the hutongs in Beijing? As in they're unique to the culture and slowly is disappearing due to developments.

And yea, I was surprised at how big Bangkok is, both in terms of size and things to do! I really hope to return one day!

More photos coming!


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

i am waiting for your update.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

more!!

At one of the Skytrain stations - the typical wall embedded ticket machines 










Looking below/out of one of the skytrain stations along Sukhumvit Rd










We arrived at Chit Lom station to just walk around. We ended up just walking along the skywalk looking around. Many luxury and high end hotels are located here.










Another modern skyscraper










The famous shrine below - very interesting!!










Bangkok traffic looking towards the Baiyoke Sky Tower from Chit Lom St skywalk










Looking the opposite direction with. Many overhead roads/tracks!










Towards Baiyoke Sky Tower again! Unfortunately, we didn't have time to go up the tower. Next time definately!!










Below a station on Sukhumvit Rd










Looking out from Nana St!










Pink sky of Bangkok!!










The night time traffic near Asoke Station










Another angle










On our way back to the hotel










More soon!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

updates coming!


----------

